# Sailing the Gulf of Papagayo, Costa Rica...



## seabirdcr (Jan 21, 2009)

Hola amigos!

We take thousands of photos while running our sailing tour business in Costa Rica, but not as many videos! Never too late to start! 

A friend (and crew guy) made this video for us...it's like a movie trailer, so fun!






This one was taken by another friend as we were passing the Four Seasons (where Michael Douglas was just vacationing, by the way!) 






This is a video of a new born humpback whale and its mother. I think the baby was taking its first breaths and feeling gravity with its flippers as the mother went beneath the baby and raised it up.
You can see that the mountains are brown...so it was dry season. Half the year they're brown, the other half they're green. Guanacaste is a dry forest and ex-pats seem to prefer living in Guanacaste because of the weather...sun, sun and more sunny days...Endless Summer! Honestly though, green season is my fave! Mostly sunny days but occasional thunder storms and rainbows that come and wash the dust away, cool things down and it's the time of year for the most beautiful sunsets. Hope you enjoy the videos!






This beautiful boat and business were actually just listed for sale in case you're interested! Here is the google Doc with more info.

In case these videos don't embed correctly, here they all are - https://www.youtube.com/user/SeaBirdCostaRica/videos


----------

